# My NEW 22 gallon long set up.



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Before it was a african cichlid yellow lab and demasoni grow out tank. 

Finally I've decided to make it in to a L144 blue/black eyed pleco tank. With Neon tetras and a few peppered cories. Also I put dwarf baby tear plant in the sand to add somewhat some greenary to the tank. Any advice on how to make the setup look better would be much appreciated 

ALSO LOOKING FOR A FEW MORE L144 PAIRS :bigsmile:

Now houses:

L144 breeding pair
20 Neon Tetras 
3 Peppered Cories.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Now the pics of the L144 pair

Too bad it's hard to see the Bristles of the male. Very hard to take a picture of it with a bad camera and when he's under the wood


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

The L144 look great. I was thinking of getting some of Charles' if i can get to Vancouver some time soon


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Get them shipped, other members have been looking for L 144's also. Don't wait or you'll miss your chance =X


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

AdamsB said:


> The L144 look great. I was thinking of getting some of Charles' if i can get to Vancouver some time soon


Thank you. Yeah I got the pair from Patrick actually. The L144s are with Patrick not Charles . Are you looking for a pair also? If so, maybe we could ask him to bring more :bigsmile:. I would love to add a few more with the pair.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi Im Mike said:


> ^ Get them shipped, other members have been looking for L 144's also. Don't wait or you'll miss your chance =X


Yes for some reason alot of people are now getting L144s


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any reason the waterline is so low? Since it's already a small tank, by having the water down that low, you lose at least another 2 gallons.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with 2wheelsX2 that water level seems low,I would fill it to the top to give you a full capacity. Looking good so far Clint.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

To add some more colour you could add some pellia, anubias and java fern. For red you could add a tiger lotus, Otherwise off to a great start!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Any reason the waterline is so low? Since it's already a small tank, by having the water down that low, you lose at least another 2 gallons.


It was full before. I set up the canister filter which sucked water to the canister filter which then dropped the water level low like that. I just didnt top it off before the picture


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> To add some more colour you could add some pellia, anubias and java fern. For red you could add a tiger lotus, Otherwise off to a great start!


Thanks. I will try to add some anubias or java fern


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> It was full before. I set up the canister filter which sucked water to the canister filter which then dropped the water level low like that. I just didnt top it off before the picture


Ah...I see, so the 204 is on there. I wouldn't bother with too many plants if you're going to make it a pleco tank as you'll want it dimly lit. Maybe some Java Fern or Anubias and that's about it. They'll mess up any foreground plants you put in anyway, since you have sand. My Crypt. parva in the cube won't stay planted because of my cories and plecos.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I'm not gonna plant it heavily. I might just let it just be as is.


----------

